# Edmonton Thread- Merged



## c4th (6 Jun 2005)

I'm moving to Edmonton this summer.  Where are good places for a family to live within 10KM of the Base?

Is the north-east OK?  It was pretty shabby 25 years ago.


----------



## wotan (6 Jun 2005)

10 km is pretty close.  If you were willing to branch out a bit, Fort Saskatchewan, Gibbons, Legal, Morinville and St Albert are all nice communities.  That said, the city has expanded northwards a whole lot since 1980.  A fairly new shopping complex, Namao Centre is just a couple of clicks down the road.  Are you looking to rent or buy?


----------



## shado_wolf (6 Jun 2005)

Hey there,

I am in NE Edm and it's not bad.  Getting more services and bigger stores in the area.  Although having the police helicopter buzzin around the sky all night does get on the nerves...  There are decent homes just south of the base around castle downs.

Dylan


----------



## c4th (7 Jun 2005)

Looking to buy.  Preferably a mid-80's house or newer, or something older in nice shape.

Police Helicopters flying around all night in the NE?  Seriously?  How's the NW?  

I've thought about St Albert too.  

I'm in Ontario now and hate it.  I am looking forward to heading west again!


----------



## Island Ryhno (7 Jun 2005)

I used to live in castle downs, very nice area, lots of things close and not far from the base. Clareview used to nice as well, I haven't been there in a couple of years so it's a tiny bit dated.


----------



## MJP (7 Jun 2005)

The police helo is all over the city....sometimes I think it roams just for roaming sakes.  

Depending on what you are willing to fork over St. Albert is an extremly nice place to live.  Pricey at times, but a good community.  NE and NW have their nice older areas as well, and some very nice newer areas.  If you haven't been here in a few years, you would be surprised at how much the NE has been built up East of 97th.


----------



## shado_wolf (9 Jun 2005)

Personally, working on the base, I'ld rather live N of 153 Ave and between 127 and 82 Street.  Lots of newer areas in there as well as some with a few years on them.  I've only been here since '97 and I've seen a lot of growth in that time, can't imagine the difference since you were here!

Dylan


----------



## c4th (9 Jun 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## c4th (23 Jun 2005)

I may have screwed myself here.  Being new to the posted world I went and sold my house.  Anyway to get off of restricted posting I need a place for my family to go.  My time appreciation is this:

Report to BN 4 July;
House closes 29 July;
earliest PMQ mid-august;
best case in buying a house after waiting for a HHT: Mid-August.

I have two questions: What's the rental market in North Edmonton like?  Does everyone else think I'm screwed too?


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 Jun 2005)

My family still lives in Edmonton, apparantely the rental situation is good and the cost is considerably cheaper than that of Ontario! You can check it out at http://www.canada.com/edmonton/edmontonjournal/index.html


----------



## c4th (23 Jun 2005)

Looks ok.  

If I get a rental, should I expect problems with getting off restricted posting and getting my F&E moved and my closing costs reimbursed?

Cheers,


----------



## c4th (23 Jun 2005)

What is a rough street address or boundaries of CFB Edmonton?


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 Jun 2005)

http://maps.edmonton.ca/ That will give you just about anything you want to know about the city grid! Just click on enter and then you can pan N/E/S/W and it also shows you the neighbourhood areas etc. I don't know about the restricted posting stuff, maybe someone else can help with that!


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Jun 2005)

c4th said:
			
		

> Looks ok.
> 
> If I get a rental, should I expect problems with getting off restricted posting and getting my F&E moved and my closing costs reimbursed?
> 
> Cheers,



Generally, all moves within Canada are restricted.  The restriction is lifted once your have obtained suitable accomodation for your family (rental or purchase is immaterial).

Take an earlier poster's advice and look around at the small towns in the area - Morinville, Fort Saskatchewan etc.

Good luck on your move.


----------



## TCBF (24 Jun 2005)

If you end up in a Q in Lancaster Park, let me know and I will walk over and say HI.

Tom


----------



## c4th (30 Jun 2005)

Does anyone have any opinions/experience on renting one of old q's at Griesbach for a few months?


----------



## Gunner (30 Jun 2005)

Never rented their but I work on the site.  It is a construction area (mainly on the west side) but you may be annoyed with the sound of machinery.  Secondly, you will be living with a transient population so you may have trouble with your neighbours.  Third it is located close to downtown so it may be convient for you.

Cheers!


----------



## jewel80002000 (5 Jul 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> If you end up in a Q in Lancaster Park, let me know and I will walk over and say HI.
> 
> Tom



Hi were being posted to Edmonton in August....can you tell me if they still have Q's available there..as the house thing is not looking good...we haven't sold our place in Halifax yet...so i'm just opening my options.....


----------



## TCBF (5 Jul 2005)

If you own a house now, I would recommend buying in Edmonton.  Your taxes will go down in AB, so factor that in.  PMQ: You would have to apply to get an idea of availability, I think. Things may have changed - best to ask at your end.


----------



## c4th (12 Jul 2005)

Life is good. Bought in St Albert.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Jul 2005)

> I'm in Ontario now and hate it.  I am looking forward to heading west again!



pfft good riddance!

I will miss ya mate, too bad we could not hook before you went.

Dileas

your pal,

tess


----------



## Gunner (12 Jul 2005)

c4th said:
			
		

> Life is good. Bought in St Albert.   Thanks everyone.



Welcome to St Albert. It's a wonderful place to live.


----------



## c4th (19 Jul 2005)

Does anyone have any recommendations for Lawyers in the Edmonton area who have signed on to IRP?

Cheers,

M


----------



## Bartok5 (21 Jul 2005)

C4th,

I've used "Weary & Co." in St Albert for my past 2 moves (into and out of St Albert) and have had no issues.  I am using them again for my ongoing purchase.  They are on the IRP list and conform to the fixed price schedule.  

Good luck with your move!  St Albert is a great city - pricey, but you get what you pay for.

Cheers,

Mark C


----------



## Kris (28 Jul 2005)

Hey,

 We lived in a PMQ in Griesbach for two years until we built a house closer to the base in the Lakeview area.  I know that Griesbach is owned by Westcorp and still houses military there.  For a 3 bedroom you are looking at $800


----------



## camochick (28 Jul 2005)

I live in Edmonton and there are some nice cute little houses in the downtown area. Alot of people think it's a bit ghettoish but really there are some nice neighborhoods and we just need more nice families who keep take pride in their property living in the area. There is even an initiative to clean this area up. I plan on buying here in a few years.


----------



## DEVES (28 Jul 2005)

A really nice area in edmonton is around white ave. Not on the N side on the South side. 
The houses are all pretty old but all of the trees are mature. There isnt too many bums, your close to the city, hospital, and doesnt take too long to get to the edmonton garrision.


----------



## tourwife (24 Aug 2005)

Castledowns area is very nice.  Once you get to far North East it gets shabbier, and the area isn't the greatest either if you know what I mean.  Good luck with the move.


----------



## GO!!! (27 Aug 2005)

It all depends on what you need and how much $$ you have. 

I find edmonton to be unique, because the shitty parts are evenly spaced throughout the city. There is no "good part".


----------



## Gunner (27 Aug 2005)

> There is no "good part".



Old Glenora?  Saskatchewan Drive?


----------



## GO!!! (27 Aug 2005)

I'm referring more to the blanket statements like "the northeast used to be pretty rough" which just are'nt true in Edmonton. Old Glenora and Saskatchewan drive are both in close proximity to places like Stony Plain road and Whyte ave. 

I'm trying to say that no matter where you live in edmonton, it is only a stones  throw to the nearest concentration of rub'n'tugs, pawn shops, and porn movie rental stores, or a major artery where 16 year old chinese boys drag race their unmufflered civics at 3 am.


----------



## Gunner (27 Aug 2005)

Ah, I suppose.  I guess that's why St Albert is such a draw (taxes excluded...).


----------



## WogCpl (27 Aug 2005)

If you don't mind small town living, Bon Accord or Gibbons are both a little cheaper, but way less servicies. Bon Accord property taxes really suck though, rivals St.Albert. St. Albert is pricier than the city, but as far as QOL goes, i think it is the nicest part of the city.


----------



## Siggywife (8 Jan 2006)

Can anyone forward any information in gards to the Q's in Edmonton..I can get the facts from the web site on CFHA but I need the person scoop.. The good and the bad.. any pics would be greatly appreicated..

Thx


----------



## Kris (8 Jan 2006)

hey, We lived in Griesbach and had no troubles other then rent going up every six months.  When we needed something fixed they would send somebody to help us.  Below is a website for the housing in Griesbach.  

http://www.westcorp.net/site/ie/res_template.cfm

I have some friends that live in Lancaster Park where the CFHA house military and when they need help with something they pretty much ignore them and tell they to fix it themself.

Kris


----------



## GO!!! (8 Jan 2006)

Siggywife,

The Edmonton PMQ's are extremely expensive (starting at about 700$/month) especially considering that you can get a similar size house (or a bigger condo) for a roughly equivalent amount.

The convenience of living on the base is offset by the yearly 100$/month rent hikes, perpetual road construction, continual harassment from the Military Police, and the refusal of CFHA to fix problems like leaky pipes, wet basements, single pane glass windows, poor insulation or mould.

Scrape up the down payment and get your own place, it is a waste of time to live on the base, and moving in and out is far more stressful than it has to be, due to the unco-operative nature of the civvies who work at CFHA in Edmonton. Moving into the PMQs was the dumbest thing I ever did, and moving out was an extremely aggravating (if satisfying) experience.

Hope this helps. (4 years later, I'm still bitter)


----------



## Siggywife (9 Jan 2006)

Well I can honestly say that we lived in Kingston PMQs for ten years. Nothing can be worse then them..  3 bedroom no basement leaky pipes drafty walls asbestos mold mildew etc.. and we paid 750/month...new siding we were looking at 800-950.. point made

We are exploring different venues.. Currently we are in Shearwater.. Bought a house in the Passage .. looking to buy in Mornville, Bon Accord area.. and any other areas in between.. The Q is just an option incase we dont find anything we like.. or at least a temporary stop.. I will look in St Albert as well.. How is Sherwood Park area?..

Dawn


----------



## Island Ryhno (21 Jan 2006)

I relocated to Edmonton in November, I live in the west end, outside Mayfield Common, it's a nice area off Stony Plain Road. Go is correct, Stony Plain Road from 150th street to 164th street is garbage and two blocks either south or north is a very nice area. Same as Clareview, Castle Downs etc etc. Try out this site www.homebase.ca, it's a real big help.


----------



## punkgirl (7 Feb 2006)

I just moved to edmonton as well, I didn't know where would be a good place to rent.. I ended up in Clareview. It is awesome, there is a superstore, walmart, 2 movie theaters, a bunch of restaurants etc. The train to downtown is minutes away, and the base is only about a 10-15 minute drive. Other than that , if you are looking to buy a place Lakeview is close to the base and doesnt' seem that expensive to buy a house, or there is also Castledowns. Hope that helps


----------



## *star (29 Jun 2006)

*CANADA DAY BLOCK PARTY*
EDMONTON GARRISION
01 JULY 2006
1-4 PM
COMMUNITY CENTRE SOUTH FIELD
(Corner of Arras Ave & Hwy28A)

Event for Military, DND Civilians, NPF Staff & Families

• Giant Slide & Inflatable Castle
• Hay Ride & Pony Carousel
• Youth Activities & Entertainment
• Face Painting & Temporary Tattoos
• Bike Rodeo 
• Skate Park Demonstration
• BBQ & Refreshments
• Mocktail Drinks 
• Helicopter Fly-past 
• Military Static Displays
• Support Our Troops and Canada Day Merchandise
• Free Buzz Cuts for Kids under 12 (at BarberShop)

HELP THOSE IN NEED...Please bring one item per family for the Edmonton Garrison Emergency Food Reserve.


----------



## Mjohns (6 Aug 2006)

Hello all,

I've just completed my Ph IV Armour training at Gagetown.  I finally managed to get my greasy paws on a copy of my posting message and now I have a few questions I was hoping people might be able to help with.  My wife and I are looking to buying a house, mainly because the cost of PMQs in Edmonton is fairly prohibitive.  However, since neither of us knows exactly where the base is vis-a-vis Edmonton itself we're a little stumped on where to look.  Our hope is to do research before we actually have to find a place!  We've been searching the MLS.ca website but like I said I'm not 100% sure where I should be looking in and around Edmonton.  If anyone had some pointers it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paracowboy (6 Aug 2006)

Base is north of the city.


----------



## Mjohns (6 Aug 2006)

Paracowboy,

Thanks.  My only problem is that I don't know the Edm area well so I'm not sure which neighbourhoods are near the base/if it's worth trying to live within the city etc...


----------



## paracowboy (6 Aug 2006)

well, first thing you gotta realize is that the cost of homes in Alberta has gone berzerk in the past year. Houses are ridiculously expensive around Edmonton. 

Areas to look in (in the North part of the city) are: Carleton, Oxford, Dunluce, Canossa, Baturyn, Lorelei, Beaumaris, Chamberly, Elsinore, Lago, Eaux Claires, Belle Rive, Lindo, Klarvatten, Crystalina Nera, Schonsee, Ozerna, Mayliewan, Matt Berry, Hollick Canyon. Some of these are fully developed, others are being built as we type.

These are the northernmost areas, and they're only about 15-20 minutes from base. A lot of people live an hour away or more. Many live in the smaller towns north of the city. Houses are a little cheaper in Mill Woods which is on the South part of the city.

That's about my full extent of knowledge on the subject, so I'll shut up now.


----------



## Mjohns (6 Aug 2006)

Well,

that was a disheartning real estate search!  I lived in Calgary approx 5 years ago and I knew housing was bad but man that's just ridiculous!  When the cheapest thing you can find is a 30 yr old shack tipping the scales at 220,000... yikes!


----------



## Booked_Spice (6 Aug 2006)

Welcome to Edmonton

The housing continues to soar and the prizes are beyond belief. I hope you find what you are looking for.

By the way Welcome to the city..


----------



## paracowboy (6 Aug 2006)

yeah. It's nuts. And it ain't gonna get much better any time soon. Prices may go down slightly come winter, though. Luck to you.


----------



## Mjohns (6 Aug 2006)

Paracowboy,

Thanks for all the help.  There do appear to be some smaller older places in the Northern part of the city anyways.  You also mentioned some of the smaller towns to the North of the city; do you know their names by chance?

thanks

Matt


----------



## paracowboy (6 Aug 2006)

Morinville, Gibbons, Bon Accord, Namao, Bruderheim, Red Water, Josephburg, are the ones that come to mind. You might want to look at Saint Albert and Fort Saskatchewan. Keep in mind that many of these places have slightly lower house prices, but higher taxes, so it doesn't always work out saving much.


----------



## Mjohns (6 Aug 2006)

Paracowboy,

Roger that! Niner and I will have to sort this out sometime over the next few weeks, thanks for the tips!

Matthew


----------



## Shamrock (6 Aug 2006)

Here, quick map recce for you.

MLS.ca

Area 01 is Edmonton on that map, may be a little small.  In the Edmonton map, the base is bordering the Northern most tip (Northeast and Northwest areas).  Base itself is located around 97th street and 195th Ave.  Streets run North/South and increase to the West; Avenues run East/West and increase to the North.


----------



## probum non poenitet (8 Aug 2006)

> There do appear to be some smaller older places in the Northern part of the city anyways



If you are looking on MLS, be aware that some (not all) of the neighbourhoods in MLS Edmonton areas 05 and 13 are not the greatest. (That's where most of the 1920s-1930s homes are ... if that's what you meant by "older places in the North")

You can also check out com.free http://www.comfree.ca/  It's for private sales (without realtors) so you won't find those listings on mls.ca.

mls + com.free =


----------



## RainbowPwincess (8 Aug 2006)

depending on how many are in your household, housing on base may not be too detrimental. me and my husband live in a two bedroom bungalow with basement for 610 per month, half taken off per pay. we pay power and water (Epcor); gas (Direct Energy); and a home phone, which is only Telus unless you go through Primus or Vonage. i suppose cable and internet are optional, but weve got those too, both are through Shaw for fast connections and good prices. Housing is very busy and slow so get your paperwork in ASAP, they took 3 months to get an electrician to my house to fix a live wire and do some housekeeping! you could also consider living here until you find an area within the city that you like! Living on base isnt too bad, we seem to have very helpful and very friendly neighbours, even ones on the other side of the base will drop anything for another in need. i seem to get a big family feel. we are not in the City of Edmonton, we are Sturgeon County, so you licence your dogs through them, and any other info our happy friendly local Welcome Wagon lady Gayle will tell you. she takes abit to get to your house as she only gets lists of phone numbers from CFHA, but all in all base life isnt bad. the bus only comes twice a day basically which is NOT good, but its nice to be seperated from the City itsself which gets overwhelming at times. some delivery places do not like to deliver to the base but Pizza 73 and Pizza Hut do. Dominos does NOT, they will tell you flat out and hang up on you : my husband seems to like it here as theres always another strong guy around to help him move his subwoofers and other heavy things. and its only a 5 minute drive going 30km an hr to get to work in the morning! if your wife would like a job here the Canex Retail Store (which i am currently an employee of) and the Canex Expressmart (gas station) are hiring, aswell if she were to have a car there are many many places within 10 minutes of the base that are hiring. i guess this is just one twosomes three month experience of CFB Edmonton, but others may have other accounts for you! this was just to show you that there are options other than paying an arm, leg and your wifes leg for a house thats overpriced sometimes : good luck on your search!


----------



## paracowboy (8 Aug 2006)

probum non poenitet said:
			
		

> You can also check out com.free http://www.comfree.ca/  It's for private sales (without realtors) so you won't find those listings on mls.ca.


good call. There have been two houses on my block that sold within days on com.free. For about 30 - 50 THOUSAND dollars more than purchased.  : Insanity! ('Course the bright side is that my 3 month-old house has also gone up 35-40 g's.)


----------



## Thompson (8 Aug 2006)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone has any pictures of what the single houses in Lancaster Park look like? I did a search of the boards and was unable to find any posted pictures in the other threads about PMQ's. Don't have to be interior pic's or anything (wouldn't want to invade Anyones privacy) Just kind of wondered what the outside looked like. Yard area, lot size, fenced yard and what not. Hoping to be posted to CFB Edmonton in the future and have been looking at Housing costs  (buying) and they seem to be almost as high as they are here in BC. Anyways Thanks for any help.


----------



## Booked_Spice (9 Aug 2006)

Well I thought I would post this. I have had some bad experiences but after what I witnessed tonight it was truly amazing.

We had the misfortune in trying to get yellow Ribbons up over the past couple of months due to Road Blocks with various organizations. However with one group of soldiers already returning from Afghanistan we felt that we needed to get this done now because the next group is on their way home and these Men and Women deserve this. A couple of Military spouses and mom's  decided that we were going to do it anyway. It took a few phones calls and messages, but spouses and mom's across Edmonton came out on short notice to lend a hand. We had a company on short notice ( I will edit it once I get the name of the company) donate 6000 yards of Ribbon. This company stayed after hours just to cut this Ribbon for us.

So ladies and gentleman that I have never met came out to help this cause. We had over 20 people come to my door, kids, parents, brothers it didn't matter. They joined the cause to say Thank you to our Canadian Troops in Afghanistan.

 As we were putting up ribbons throughout the base and down 97th street people were honking and yelling to show their support for the Canadian Forces. Some cars stopped on the road and wanted to know what the yellow Ribbons were all about, They ended up saying positive words about our Troops and Thanking us and our significant others. This was truly amazing. I have never felt so much Pride in this cityand so much support from the extended Military family.

To those on this site that lent a helping hand, I thank you from the bottom of my heart and I really enjoyed tonight. It was very motivating, to say the least. I am very Proud of my country and of this City.

Edit: lots of mistakes due to I am tired and there is probably some more I missed...


----------



## Shamrock (9 Aug 2006)

I think the most amazing part about Edmonton is that the support and respect troops receive from the city is the norm.


----------



## Pea (9 Aug 2006)

Thanks Booked for that great post. I was so thrilled to see the people come out and show their support for the troops & their families.

I had a total blast and to think we got all that done in 3 or so hours. The support we received while tieing the ribbons really was nothing short of amazing...

Thanks to all who helped, you rock!


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Aug 2006)

Booked, good on ya, girl.  Did you send a copy of this to the Journal and the Sun?  You should, as the people of Edmonton have been nothing less than stellar to the military since our, ummm, forced relocation in'96. Again, good job!


----------



## military granny (9 Aug 2006)

Spice, Pea and all the other guys and gals

Thanks for a great evening. The ribbon tying company did a great job and the city streets look amazing. I haven't seen how you all did on the base but I will go have a look later tonight. The support seen and heard along 97Th street was absolutely wonderful, it made me feel so good to know our men and women of Edmonton are coming home to a whole lot of supportive people. You folks are the best.


----------



## Pea (9 Aug 2006)

Taken from:  http://www.canada.com/edmontonjournal/news/cityplus/story.html?id=fa711953-2bdd-4ca0-b870-47c79de6dcf7&k=0



> Yellow ribbons to mark soldiers' return (4:10 p.m.)
> 
> Amber Shortt, edmontonjournal.com
> Published: Tuesday, August 08, 2006
> ...



Thanks again to everyone who helped out last night. I took a detour this morning on my way to work to have a look at our handy work in the day light, and I was quite proud. Still can't believe we got that many ribbons tied last night.   I'm very glad the soldiers have a welcome to come home to.


----------



## Jake (9 Aug 2006)

That's awesome, it's too bad Ontario isn't more like that.


----------



## Shadow Cat (10 Aug 2006)

I had a blast as well.  It was nice to see a bunch of people come together for such a great cause.

Booked Spice we have to get the Q's done though so whenever you are ready to do that let me know and I will come out to help and I am pretty sure that my children will come along to help as well.


----------



## Shadow Cat (10 Aug 2006)

Yes the prices are getting up there with BC now.  

I can take a few pics for you but I need a little more information.  How many bedrooms first off.  We have 2, 3 and 4 bedroom single homes.  

The other thing that you should know is that you wont have a lot of homes to pick from.  The vacancy rate is close to 1% if not 0% and there is a waiting list for homes.  Dont dispair though if the Q's are completely occupied there is the old Greisbach base area that has some vacany and I must say for the most part it is a really nice area, $400,000 homes are built right in the community.  The bus system is also better there.


----------



## Booked_Spice (10 Aug 2006)

Hey shadow cat.. we are looking at doing it tonight since the chalk comes in. Plus we need to put the flags out as well..

Take care.


----------



## military granny (10 Aug 2006)

http://www.canada.com/edmontonjournal/news/story.html?id=57105605-e210-4168-bd07-94b7adcd0e86&k=91738

EDMONTON - Carol Pritchard wasn't going to let her husband come home to a street empty of yellow ribbons.

Neither were her friends, neighbours and complete strangers.

"To me, that's what military family is all about," Pritchard said, as she took a break from tying yellow ribbons along 97th Street. "Every death affects all of us," she said. "It doesn't matter if you know every person.

"We're a family. We're a military family."


----------



## Thompson (10 Aug 2006)

Well seeing as how there is such limited vacancy we would be happy with any home in Lancaster park, but we were origanally thinking just a 2 bedroom house because there is only my Wife and I and one little one on  the way. So 2 bedroom would be nice, just cause from what i have read they are a little bit cheaper than the 2-3 bedroom. Thanks for your help SC.


----------



## commIT (10 Aug 2006)

We live on the old military base of Griesbach and might have went a bit over board by lighting this up, but I hope the guys see it on the way home and feel it.  Congrats on the gang who ribbon'ed 97th street.  It looks awesome and makes one very proud of Edmonton's military family.  Makes you want to redefine our city slogan back to the "City of Champions".


----------



## military granny (10 Aug 2006)

Thanks CommIT

We had a great time doing it and the support we heard and felt from Edmontonians was wonderful.Take a drive on to the base we lined the entrance with Canadian flags tonight.


----------



## Elisha (11 Aug 2006)

I was out there the other night with the ladies. It was a ton of fun and very fullfilling to do so.  We actually had people personally thank us for it!  Good on you all!


Elisha


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2006)

I was watching the Edmonton noon hour news this afternoon and they had a story up on it....I must say that it looks fanatastic!

Great job to all that participated...I'm sure our heroes will love it!


----------



## Shadow Cat (11 Aug 2006)

No problem.  I will get the camera charged and go and take pics this weekend for you (raining right now).

Honestly there isnt necessarily much of a rental difference from some of the 2's and the 3's.  For example I have a friend that pays $615 for a two floor two bedroom and I pay $685 for a two floor three bedroom and my neighbour pays $675 for a three bedroom cape cod style.  I will take a couple of pics of the various two bedrooms and a few of the three's that I know are around the same rental range.

BTW congrats on the wee one.


----------



## Shadow Cat (11 Aug 2006)

By the time I got home from work this evening the flags were up and out and the streets were lined with yellow ribbons.  It looks amazing.  My street is still pretty empty Booked Spice so if you would like I can get together another evening with you, just give me some notice as I dont get onto the web very much anymore.


----------



## Thompson (11 Aug 2006)

Thompson said:
			
		

> So 2 bedroom would be nice, just cause from what i have read they are a little bit cheaper than the 2-3 bedroom.



What i meant to say was a little bit cheaper than the 3-4 bedroom......sry

Thanks for the congrats, pretty exciting times!

thanks again for your help


----------



## Pea (11 Aug 2006)

Some of the chalks of the guys and gals arriving home over the next few weeks have been changed to arriving at the LTF. 

Wouldn't it be great if we could get a huge group of people together to line the entrance to the base and welcome them all home? I think so. So, all those who can, please bring your family and friends and come line the road with us to show our support.

Dates for the arrival at 2030 so far are: _available by PM to pea, and not to be displayed on open means - pc_

Post or PM me, if you are interested in joining a few of us that thought this was a good idea, and we can get this homecoming organized.

What better way to say Thank You to our troops then stand there and cheer and waive?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 Aug 2006)

Not to highjack this thread, I was in that area in 92 for a different reason, and its sounding like its changed alot since then...does DZ Buxton still exist??


----------



## paracowboy (11 Aug 2006)

topless women a plus!


----------



## poko (11 Aug 2006)

That sound like a great idear. 
I was wondering i have a buddy that in afgan now is supposed to come back this month anybody know if there a list somewhere of the troop on the planes i like to find out when is cooming home.
Support our Troops


----------



## Yrys (11 Aug 2006)

well, for the women soldiers...

botomless men a plus  ;D


----------



## GAP (11 Aug 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> well, for the women soldiers...
> 
> botomless men a plus  ;D


You do realize that the first thing anybody reading that, is to check your profile, don't you?  ;D


----------



## Ansibomb (11 Aug 2006)

http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/locations/edmonton_h_e.asp  < that will give you an aproximation of the prices for houses in LP,  Until you get a "on the ground" view of some of the q's,



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=lancaster+park,+alberta&ie=UTF8&t=h&om=1&ll=53.67049,-113.493104&spn=0.006407,0.021458

This will help for layout of the Q's and for lot sizes. Most of the houses are duplexes.
And contrary to the picture no It wasn't always winter on one side of the base and summer on the other 

I was posted to 1CMBG until July last year, LP is not the worst place to live. Renting in town also means a nice commute as the base is a few clicks outta the city.

Nick


----------



## Suebu (11 Aug 2006)

Just my opinion,

I have seen the PMQ (north and south side) in Winnipeg and have lived in Moose Jaw (cheaper) and I find the houses in Lancaster park sweeter by far!!

We have a three bedroom and pay under $800 per month. We have new flooring, newly reno kitchen and more then enough space. As a spouse of the reg. force I find security in the Q's which I did not feel when I was living in Moose jaw (had a house for 5 years before moving into the Q's) I know the MP's are close and as far as the neighborhood watch....a young boy went missing last summer (10 years of age and he went to his dad's house without telling anyone) and the majority of the people who lived around us all took the time to become involved in looking for him. 

If I need help and hubby is away I am able to go to a neighbor whether I know them or not and ask for help and know I will receive it. Can't say that is the same when you live on the economy.

Also, my sister just moved here and just bought a house which cost about $250,000 and has increased in value by 12% since it was purchased (June). 

Just food for thought


----------



## RainbowPwincess (12 Aug 2006)

was a good time had by all i think. getting honked at was the most fun ;D


----------



## hockeygirl (12 Aug 2006)

I had fun putting up the ribbons! My kids also had a blast! The honks and waves of support were awesome!


----------



## Natascha (12 Aug 2006)

I live in a "CC" style and here is a link to some pics of the main floor of my home they are a bit old but hey they give you an idea

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?Uc=11q49br5.m5b7xdx&Uy=ukzmek&Upost_signin=Slideshow.jsp%3Fmode%3Dfromshare&Ux=0&mode=fromshare&conn_speed=1


----------



## Natascha (12 Aug 2006)

I had a great time as well, You ladies are an inspiration and all deserve big kudos for a job well done!! Go Canada Go


----------



## Thompson (12 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the interior pics Natascha. Looks like a very nice home you have! The flooring looked really new, is this common?

Thanks again


----------



## Mjohns (13 Aug 2006)

Hey all,

does anybody know if Edmonton receives any post-living bonuses as a posting?  I know they didn't but with the recent spike in housing prices and all...

thanks

Matt


----------



## Gunner (13 Aug 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/11_05/11_05_dcba_pld_e.asp

Short answer, no.


----------



## RainbowPwincess (14 Aug 2006)

yeah, haha, WE WISH  :


----------



## Gunner (14 Aug 2006)

Edmonton used to receive it back in 99/00.  Remember the criteria used to determine if PLD is paid or not:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&Section=205.45&sidecat=22&Chapter=205#205.45



> 1.   shelter,
> 2. food,
> 3. clothing,
> 4. furniture and other household items,
> ...



Considering Alberta doesn't have a sales tax and has low income tax, gas is relatively cheaper than other parts of Canada, etc, etc its not that big of a surprise.  Calgary probably is entitled due to the cost of owning a home, as the real estate prices are considerable higher than in Edmonton.


----------



## HCA123 (14 Aug 2006)

The 3-year rolling average works against those of us who just got posted here. I purchased my house in May - only to find out that about a year earlier it would have been $50,000 or $60,000 cheaper (therefore my monthly mortgage costs are much more than someone who purchased a year or 2 before). I assume with the spike in housing here in Edmonton PLD will come - perhaps in 2-4 years when the rolling average takes into account cost of housing and renting (the rental vacancy rate in Edmonton has dropped this year from 4.5% to 1.5% - crazy).

To put things in perspective, my wife and I are getting about the same amount in 'take home pay' (after taxes) per month now compared to our previous posting when we were getting a nice $231/each (75% rate for service couples) a month for PLD in St. John's, NL - so in the end the lower Alberta taxes seem to even out the PLD we were receiving in St. John's - so us not getting PLD for Edmonton hasn't got us too broken up. And we can't complain about the 0% provincial sales tax and lower gas prices. It is just the cost of housing you'll hear me complain about and in the end the chances of my house going down in value are slim to none - so in the end hopefully I'll get back what I paid for the house and a little more.

Cheers


----------



## Suebu (18 Aug 2006)

Hi There, 

My sister just bought a house (3 bedroom) for a 1/4 of a million, that was in June and it has already increased in value by 12%. It took her 3 months to find her house and totally lucked out becasue she bought it from a military family that were being posted. 

The houses that she saw while looking she said were disgusting. They were dirty, there were in need of many repairs, and the asking price were outrages. 

St. Albert has very expensive houses and of course higher taxes. I really like Morinville but I would watch how far north you go becasue even if you find a house that is cheaper, you will be paying it out anyway due to travel expense (got to love that cost of gas). I say this because my niece just bought a house in Gibbons and they are now facing the cost of gas since both of them work (one in the city of Edmonton the other on the base) 

I would suggest moving into the PMQ's. The rent is not as much as you think...some Q's are for $750 and of course going up (cheaper then in the city). They have done, and are still doing, a lot of reno's on them and I have to say, I love my Q.

Well it is hard to suggest any more since I don't know what you are looking for. I have done extensive browsing on the web (helping my sister look for a house and thinking of buying one myself) and have become very fimilary with the city as to which areas to avoid due to gangs and so forth, so if you have any specific questions, feel free to contact me and I might have an answer. 

Good Luck and Welcome to Edmonton  ;D


----------



## Siggywife (23 Aug 2006)

We are also posted to Edmonton..Dh has been there now three weekson IR while we wait here in Nova Scotia for our house to sell.. I am almost afraid to even consider moving... My 3 yr old, 1800 sq ft bunglow we cant sell for 170,000... Housing isnt any help..with so many families moving back onto the base theres quite the wait list to get in... Even though losing my house to move back into the Q's is heartbreaking news.. But you do what you have too.. and hope for the best..

Siggy :crybaby:


----------



## GINge! (25 Aug 2006)

I'm going through Edmonton sticker-shock right now. 

$380 - $400,000 for a 1400 sq ft home is pretty darn steep. Houses in the bracket I was looking at in April have increased $120,000 in only 4 months. 

I know PLD is based on more than just real-estate, but the high prices here in NE & NW Edmonton pretty much overwhelm the 3-cents a litre cheaper gas. No PST is certainly nice, but having to go from a 6-year to a 25-year mortgage at this point in my life has created a tactical shift in our retirement plans. I would guesstimate that Edmonton and Calgary share a similar cost of living to Toronto now.


----------



## Lilspark (30 Dec 2006)

We were just posted to Edmonton in October, the only affordable option for us right now is the q's. Coming from New Brunswick were in sticker shock too. Hopefully that pld 3 year rolling average will roll around sooner rather than later.


----------



## GINge! (31 Dec 2006)

I'm glad you were able to get a Q! I took a risk and decided to buy, in the hopes that the market continues to rise and I am posted to a less expensive area. 

I finally found a place in October. I ended up paying $370k for a 1500 sq ft house, it was on the market 1 day and we were one of three couples that submitted offers (in 2005, it originally sold for $245k...yikes!), and am indeed facing a brand-new 25 year mortgage. I have no idea how our young military families will afford decent housing when posted here in 2007...hopefully there will be sufficient PMQ's available. 

I suspect the 3 year rolling PLD will come into effect just as we are posted back east  ;D c'est la vie!


----------



## simysmom99 (5 Feb 2007)

Hello all.  Here in Edmonton we are running an Adopt A Solider that will benefit our troops doing this upcoming rotation.  This is for soldiers that are based out of Edmonton or are deploying with an Edmonton unit.  The reg force folks are fairly easy to come by, but having trouble finding info regarding the reservists.  Really what we need to know is if they have a significant other or family that lives in Edmonton and would like to be involved in decorating and sending a small package.  Contact info would be great, through PM only please.  Of course, if they don't live in Edmonton or do not have family close by, they will still receive a package.  We have found in the past that the reservists often get overlooked because they come from all over the area, but they and their family should have an opportunity to be involved in the process none the less.
Any help in this regard would be greatly appreciated.
Good day to all.


----------



## manhole (6 Feb 2007)

many reservists from the Atlantic provinces are going as well.......several from my area.  My ANAVETS unnit is "adopting" these soldiers and are proud to do so!


----------



## R@chel (27 Mar 2007)

*The Deployment Support Centre at the Edmonton Garrison Military Family
Resource Centre is hosting an Open House on March 31 from 1-4pm.  We would
love to have as many people as possible come out to the centre.

This is the start of the national campaign to ideally target parents of
single military members. However, this open house is open to everyone.  The
goal is to get as much information circulating as possible so that everyone
can be more informed of our programs and services.  * 


This information was sent to me by the Ed. MFRC, so I thought I would pass it on.


----------



## bluecollared (9 Apr 2007)

Hello, I've been posted to CFB Edmonton and I'm currently at home getting my apartment ready to be moved. I have a PMQ and my wife will be coming with me for the first time so I'm not really sure what kind of things are available to her. Could someone let me know if military wives have free access to the gym and classes taught by the PSP?

Thanks.


----------



## Gunner (9 Apr 2007)

You need to become a member of the CRA and pay a monthly fee for your family to have access.  I believe you (svc member) needs it as well for after hours use of the facility.  It is very cheap and affordable.


----------



## Wookilar (10 Apr 2007)

Price for family in Edmonton is (was, as of last year) about thirteen bucks a month. The new gym there is quite good, but the cardio/weight room can get busy. There are lots of different classes and clubs on base that spouses can get into (again for a membership/user fee very cheap).

The city is close, and they were doing a trial for city buses when we left (don't know the status of that). Loved Edmonton, was there almost a decade till we came to Kingston last year. Have fun.

Wook


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (13 Apr 2007)

Just one note here, reg force (and reserve class b or c) mbrs are not required to purchase gym passes, the facilities are thiers to use at any time.


----------



## R@chel (23 Apr 2007)

We are please to invite you to the 2007 Canada Day Care Package event on April 28, 2007 at the Edmonton Military Family Resource Centre beginning at 2 p.m. 

This event will give families of deployed Edmonton soldier an opportunity to package up a Canadiana care pack for their loved one serving in Afghanistan. Local businesses, politicians and citizens have all donated Canadiana and Tim Horton's gift certificates to this campaign. Volunteers will be on hand to package items for soldier who do not have family in the region. 

Refreshements will be served and there will be a craft sation set up so that your children can colour a Canada Day colouring to include in these packages. 

Please note: Due to privacy policies we will not be addressing these envelopes. The military has assigned personnel to help us with this. That being said, you will not be able to include personal items to your loved one in these packages because we will have no way of knowing which package will go to which soldier. 

In addition to the event, we will have a large yellow ribbon banner on hand for family and loved ones to sign.  This banner will later be sent to Afghanistan and put on display in Canada House.  If you can not make it but would like to include a message to the troops, please PM it to me and I will see to it that it is added.

For further event details or to R.S.V.P please PM or email me.


----------



## GAP (5 Sep 2007)

Edmonton military base booming with 'tour babies'  
Last Updated: Tuesday, September 4, 2007 | 11:26 AM MT  CBC News 
Article Link

The military garrison in Edmonton is experiencing a baby boom, and many are looking at the five-year-old mission in Afghanistan as the cause.

The garrison's Military Family Resource Centre is reporting a doubling of the number of pre-school age children, from 75 five years ago to 150 today.

The base's school is also starting to feel the effect of the baby boom – a quarter of the students starting school today are under the age of six. The school has 116 students in three classes of kindergarten and three Grade 1 classes.

The trend has even given rise to a new term for toddlers on the base – "tour babies."

Capt. Mark Peebles has a two-year-old son named Thomas and an 11-month-old called Luke. Peebles found out his wife Kim was pregnant with Luke only 48 hours before shipping out to Afghanistan, a circumstance he said is not unique.

"I do know a couple of comrades of mine who were in the same boat. They came back off a tour and a couple of months later they were in the delivery room with their wives."
More on link


----------



## simysmom99 (14 Sep 2007)

Hello all.  I need some help from fellow Edmontonians.
My school on Griesbach is just starting to plan our Remembrance Day celebrations which will occur on November 9th this year.  We would like to have a piper present to play O Canada and Last Post, etc.  I contacted LFWA Public Affairs and I was told that the word of mouth method is probably the best way to have this happen.
So this is my call out for a piper.  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fusilier (18 Sep 2007)

Try contacting the 2551 Royal Canadian Army Cadet Corps, they parade on Tues evenings at 1830 hrs call 780-458-0631 or 780-973-4011 ext 5630

or another option

Vimy Ridge Academy - 780-465-5461 Principal is Darryl Sutherland, they have a pipe band and many of the kids are very good


----------



## scas (27 Oct 2007)

Anyone on here live in griesbach? I have a few questions


----------



## Scot57 (29 Oct 2007)

scas said:
			
		

> Anyone on here live in griesbach? I have a few questions


 What exactly did you want to know ? .. Although I work in Greisbach, I don't live there. But I do own two homes in North Edmonton and know the areas fairly well.


----------



## ei.evans (8 Dec 2007)

Hello!

So we are moving to Edmonton in the new posting year, I am so nervous and so extremely excited! We were expecting...well I was expecting to go East, DH is happy to go where he is told. In the end this is the perfect posting for us as far as DH's career, my desperate need for change and I'm really glad to have the opportunity.

I was told that there is an insane wait list for MQ's on base and that I might be stuck behind with our 2 kids and newborn for a few months (baby due in June and the elders are 4 and 2). I started to research housing/rentals off base and that's just not going to work out (lol). I also phoned CFHA in Edmonton, they told me of the 2 different waitlists and the priority listings. So that eased my mind a bit. I guess what I'm asking is if anyone can offer any advice at all as far as MQ layouts or waitlists, food costs anything about the west, then I would be forever grateful. I am used to Quebec and Ontario and I heard its a HUGE difference.

Thank you kindly and happy holidays!

Ei


----------



## TCBF (9 Dec 2007)

Well, here's how my wife are going to help: we just bought a house in Edmonton  That will free up a PMQ in Lancaster Park, as soon as we move out of it and housing catches up on the upgrades..

Have a good move!

 ;D


----------



## JBP (2 Jan 2008)

My wife and I are moving to Lancaster Park on Feb 1st 2008. Anyone have any pictures of a "CC3 duplex" model???

I don't have a fax machine so they couldn't send me the floor plan...  

We're really dying to get an idea of what it looks like. They told us it's pretty small (surprise! lol) so I'm not expecting much, but it would be nice to see what we're walking into since we couldn't do the HHT or DIT...

If anyone could help that would be fantastic!!!

Thanks,
JBP and CLP


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (21 Jul 2008)

So, hubby is posted to Edmonton.  We have never been there before.  Hubby is already there on IR, we are still waiting on our Q.  

My question is what company has the best coverage for cell phone service?  And, I guess through out AB, being posted to 1 CER he will be going out in the field a lot  :'(  Back to playing with the big boys!

So, let me know what you think. 
Thanks, Robin ;D


----------



## Jorkapp (21 Jul 2008)

I've never been to Edmonton (though I did lay-over there on a flight once), but I would wager Telus probably has good coverage.


----------



## military granny (21 Jul 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE
Welcome you and yours to Edmonton. We have found out the hard way ( which sometimes is best) that Bell has about the best service here. The phones have great coverage whether they are out in the field near home or Wainwright Dundurn etc. all the lovely places your DH may be sent.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Jul 2008)

Lesser of the evils is Telus, at least you get to talk to a human being (eventually) when you call customer service.  Bell's customer (non) service is a infuriating maze of automated, nauseatingly cheerful helperbots.  Unless they've changed radically.  I left Telus for Bell on a two year contract just for variety's sake.  When the two years was up, I went groveling back to Telus.


----------



## exgunnertdo (21 Jul 2008)

Haven't dealt with Telus, but got good coverage from Bell in the Wainwright training area a few years ago.  A pleasant surprise, since coverage in Shilo training area (at the time) was extremely poor.  But yeah, their customer service sucks.


----------



## Jorkapp (21 Jul 2008)

Telus and Bell use the same towers, the coverage is the same.

I'll gladly second the raves regarding Telus' customer service. Thier IVR is pretty straight-forward, and the CSR's know what they are doing. Plus, if you've been a good customer to them, you can negotiate freebies on your plan with Loyalty and Retention.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jul 2008)

Was posted to edmonton for 4 years and had Telus phones for most of that time. never had a problem with them service or coverage-wise.


----------



## Eowyn (22 Jul 2008)

I used to live in Edmonton, now in Calgary.  I have never had a problem with Telus cell coverage in Alberta.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (22 Jul 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.  
Looks like Telus will be the best bet.  Called Bell and I spent about 25 mins, was transfered numerous times and got disconnected 3 times then...Voila.....it happened.....a real person with the IQ of a potato.  What are the chances? :   It was 25 minutes of my life I will never get back :'(

Thanks again.  Robin


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Called Bell and I spent about 25 mins, was transfered numerous times and got disconnected 3 times then...Voila.....it happened.....a real person with the IQ of a potato *in [insert foreign country here]*.  What are the chances? :   It was 25 minutes of my life I will never get back :'(
> 
> Thanks again.  Robin



That's what Bell is like every time I call.  :


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Jul 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies.
> Looks like Telus will be the best bet.  Called Bell and I spent about 25 mins, was transfered numerous times and got disconnected 3 times then...Voila.....it happened.....a real person with the IQ of a potato.  What are the chances? :   It was 25 minutes of my life I will never get back :'(
> 
> Thanks again.  Robin



thats why you should call them when you are doing something, that way you can work and listen to there darn muzic (no its not a typo)  :
Or do as I do and keep say CUSTOMER SERVICE, then LET ME SPEAK TO YOUR SUPERVISOR if the customer service agent sounds like a numpty  :


----------



## Duckie (9 Aug 2008)

Sorry to ask a different question, but I thought I might as well ask it here, rather than make a new thread...

In LFCA Meaford, they have a computer room for troops to go on MSN, Facebook, MySpace and the like. Is there anything like that in the Ed?


----------



## JBP (13 Aug 2008)

I have bell cellphones for my wife and I and although they have the best coverage it seems, it is a damn shame to say that their customer service is GARBAGE. Horrible retention (won't barely lift a finger for you), not great pricing for their plans and a rediculous cancellation fee for their contract. Their loyalty plan stinks also. Because sure they're give you $200-300 towards a new phone, but only if you re-sign a 3 year contract! And some of their plans are based on contracts also. 

As soon as I'm done my contract I'm switching immediately and to never go back to bell.

PS> Vonage rocks.


----------



## mckie0514 (17 Oct 2008)

*Edmonton Garrison Town Hall Meeting*

*When:* Monday, November 24th at 7:00 pm
*Where:* Edmonton Garrison Fitness Centre Blue Room

_Do you know what construction projects are scheduled for the next year?
Want to know how to become more involved in your Community?
Have you ever wondered what your rent pays for?_

You’re invited to attend this meeting to receive answers on these questions and many
others. Speakers include but are not limited to: the Base Commander, Canadian
Forces Housing Agency, Military Family Resource Centre, Personal Support Programs,
Community & Recreation Association, Engineer Services, and the Married
Quarters Community Council. Attendees will be given a chance to ask questions in an
open forum.


----------



## mckie0514 (21 Oct 2008)

Some items that residents have brought to the Community Council for discussion at the Town Hall Meeting are:
   -Anthony Henday Construction
   -CFHA Construction Projects i.e. driveways, sidewalks, serwer lines
   -CFHA-Where does our rent go and what does it pay for?
   -Animal Control on Base
   -Parking within the Q's
   -Base Construction Projects i.e. Driving Range and Laser Tag Club
   -Outdoor Firepits-Are they allowed and what type must they be?


If anyone has anything else they can think of please feel free to PM or post here.  I will be meeting with various base authorities prior to the Town Hall Meeting and they would like to be informed as to what information residents are looking for.


----------



## mckie0514 (24 Oct 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that childcare will be provided during the meeting. You may call to register for care begining on Nov.10th at 8am by calling 780-973-4011 ext 6300. Care will be provided at the MFRC in the Casual Care Room starting at 1830 hours until 2030 hours. Space is limited.


----------



## chris_log (22 Dec 2008)

Did a search, couldn't find anything helpful. 

I don't have a posting message cut yet, however, I have it on very good authority that I'll be headed out to the Army of the West when I finish school In April. So, I'm doing some pre planning on the assumption that I'll get a house hunting trip at the last minute, if at all. I'm also trying to plan a budget. 

Where are good places to live in Edmonton for a young lad such as myself. I won't be living in quarters or PMQ's (for various reasons, including...they suck, I have a pet cat...did I mention they suck?). I've been advised that I should look downtown between 97th and 120th streets as thats where alot of young officers live (that was from someone living out there now). I'm looking for something small (bachelor or 1 bedroom) and cheap (my spending habits are terrible). Any suggestions? Or possibly someone is looking at being posted out around that time and wants to hand off an apartment. Or someone has a basement apartment to rent out? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shamrock (22 Dec 2008)

Contact me via PM, I'm familiar with the downtown area.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (22 Dec 2008)

X


----------



## chris_log (13 Apr 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good insurance broker in the Edmonton area (for auto insurance)? Preferably one near downtown and who doesn't turn away under-25 drivers (as some brokers are known to do).


----------



## MJP (13 Apr 2009)

Millennium insurance

http://www.directinsure.net/  

They are out in Sherwood park but I have done all my stuff via fax with them so that isn't a problem.  The other plus is they aren't a broker but direct writer.  I have had nothing but good dealings with them.

Stay away from the brokers on 97th St.  I have had a few soldiers get fleeced from almost everyone of them along the stretch.


----------



## chris_log (13 Apr 2009)

Thanks for that, I'll give 'em a call. However, I should have clarified a little more, I also need a place that accepts a driver who may have had a (big) whoopsie of a traffic ticket.


----------



## MJP (13 Apr 2009)

lol Then they may not be for you, but it never hurts to try.  Way to get posted to a private insurance province.


----------



## updatelee (13 Apr 2009)

When I moved from BC to Alberta I had heard horror stories of VI's so I sold all my vehicles in BC and right away bought a truck in Edmonton... and learned the hard way real fast how frustrating insurance and registration is here in Alberta. Man for all I complained about ICBC, it was at least streamlined and simple.


----------



## chris_log (13 Apr 2009)

updatelee said:
			
		

> When I moved from BC to Alberta I had heard horror stories of VI's so I sold all my vehicles in BC and right away bought a truck in Edmonton... and learned the hard way real fast how frustrating insurance and registration is here in Alberta. Man for all I complained about ICBC, it was at least streamlined and simple.



Care to explain?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (13 Apr 2009)

When we got here, didn't have a problem with getting insurance or registration after we got the DL, but getting a DL was not fun at all.  It took 4 times.  The computer would be not working somewhere in Canada, so, no DL  Grrrr....


----------



## GINge! (13 Apr 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a good insurance broker in the Edmonton area (for auto insurance)?



I've always found The Personal to have the best rates by far. As DND-military, you are entitled to the group rate. For me, this was between $800-$1500 cheaper than the regular brokers. Not sure about the <25 rates though.


----------



## updatelee (14 Apr 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Care to explain?



in BC, you walk into the dealership and pay for your vehicle, an ICBC rep comes to the dealership and gets your info, fills it out on their laptop, pulls a plate out of their bag, gives you the registration, insurance, etc all within 5min and you havent even left the dealership, evenings, weekends, if the dealership is open, your ok.

in AB I bought my truck, had to drive 20min down the road to get the insurance, had to drive another 20min down the road to get my plate and registration. Not easy in a town your not familiar with.


----------



## CorporalMajor (15 Feb 2010)

My CT to Reg F has been approved.  Got some questions for those who can answer them. 


-  Is there a lot of available housing on base nowadays?  Are the houses in good shape these days?

- Apparently, I got what I wanted in terms of location.  Do they take into consideration which units you'd prefer?  

- I noted down the nice hoods.  What about the neighborhoods you should AVOID...?  

- How are Edmonton and Ottawa different?  I know the former is more pro-military than the latter, and that EDMT is real expensive.  How's skiing?  Nightlife?   At least they have a football team.  


To put things in perspective, I got my own car, have been wise with money, no wife or kids, 22 years old, I enjoy moonlit walks on the beach.....

Thanks folks


----------



## TN2IC (2 Oct 2012)

I was wondering was this is CFB Edmonton? (Not just a little part, then another little part. Kind of like CFB Halifax.) And this is where 1 SVC BN and PPCLI are located? Be honest, I have never been to Edmonton, minus the airport. I just want to check out the MLS listings to make sure my ducks are in a row before I get a posting message.

Cheers,
Macey


----------



## MikeL (2 Oct 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> And this is where 1 SVC BN and PPCLI are located?



Yes,  1 SVC BN, as well as 1 and 3 PPCLI are in Edmonton along with other 1CMBG units(minus 1RCHA and 2PPCLI).  If you go on the Army website you can see where each CF unit is located.




> I was wondering was this is CFB Edmonton? (Not just a little part, then another little part. Kind of like CFB Halifax.)



What do you mean by this?


----------



## TN2IC (2 Oct 2012)

Is the base spread out all over Edmonton. I'm just in the middle of doing my research as we speak. Thanks for the information.


----------



## mariomike (2 Oct 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> I'm just in the middle of doing my research as we speak.



More information here.

"Edmonton Thread- Merged": 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31283.0.html


----------



## MJP (2 Oct 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Is the base spread out all over Edmonton. I'm just in the middle of doing my research as we speak. Thanks for the information.



No, for your purposes it is all located in that Northern part you have up on the map.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Oct 2012)

Is there any "shady" neighbourhoods/areas that I should be aware of?


----------



## MikeL (2 Oct 2012)

Been a few years since I was in Edmonton last,  but I remember the St Albert and Sherwood Park areas being good.  Can't think of the names of the areas you'd want to avoid but there is a few.


----------



## Spooks (2 Oct 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Is there any "shady" neighbourhoods/areas that I should be aware of?



I may get yelled at by locals with posting this, but MY OPINION IS

Avoid living on the east end (Abbotsfield, Beverly - 40st-20st and 137ave - 100 ave) as there is a lot of crime in that area. 
Avoid living on or within a few blocks of 118ave East of 97st.
Avoid living in Ft Sashatcheewan - It's downwind from the industrial park of Edmonton and air quality there is poor though house prices are good

Good places to look at are:
Castledowns area (153ave and north, 97st to 127st) as they are 10-13min from the base and good ammenities there.
Manning area (153ave north to the Henday and 50st-97st) Growing neighborhoods, will soon be very close to large shopping area and 10-25min from base
St Albert - Nice community though I am told it's getting costly to live there - 20min from base
Sherwood Park - Nice place w/o the busy-Edmonton traffic. 45-60min from base
Morinville - Out of the city-proper but still sloe enough to not be considered 'out in the sticks'. 20min from base

With the Anthony Henday being open and connecting most of Edmonton, location isn't as much of an issue any more. To ge to the Airport from my place in Castledowns used to take me 60min but now I can get there in 35min b/c of the Henday. Therefore, places on the West are now an option for military pers.

Just my 2 rubles


----------



## bridges (2 Oct 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> Avoid living on or within a few blocks of 188ave East of 97st.



I imagine you meant 118 Ave, vice 188 Ave.  I owned a house a few blocks north of there & east of 97 St, and found it fine.  Mind you, this was 10 years ago so it could have changed since then.  Most of the homes were owner-occupied, and there was a healthy mix of people in the neighbourhood - some seniors, some working families, a few subsidized housing units.  The 118 Ave stretch was "colourful", but also relaxed, with some good places to eat - and as a woman living alone, I never felt unsafe in the neighbourhood.  For example, there was none of the gang violence that had been plaguing certain suburbs such as Mill Woods.  

Plus, it's within walking distance of Rexall or whatever they're calling it now (if the NHL ever gets going again).   Anyway, I much preferred that environment to the 'burbs of St. Albert etc., so to each their own, & the more opinions, the better.


----------



## Spooks (2 Oct 2012)

Correction made.


----------



## mariomike (2 Oct 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Is there any "shady" neighbourhoods/areas that I should be aware of?



Edmonton Police Service
Neighbourhood Crime Map:
http://crimemapping.edmontonpolice.ca/


----------



## bridges (3 Oct 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Edmonton Police Service
> Neighbourhood Crime Map:
> http://crimemapping.edmontonpolice.ca/



It's helpful but you have to look at each neighbourhood one-by-one, which requires knowing the name of the neighbourhood you're looking at.  More useful for residents than house-hunters.  Too bad there isn't an option to select multiple neighbourhoods or even the entire city.


----------



## mariomike (3 Oct 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> It's helpful but you have to look at each neighbourhood one-by-one, which requires knowing the name of the neighbourhood you're looking at.



You can click anywhere on the city map and the neighbourhood name and boundaries automatically display.


----------



## bridges (3 Oct 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You can click anywhere on the city map and the neighbourhood name and boundaries automatically display.



Ah - cool.  I dismissed it too quickly - sorry.   :-[    Thanks.


----------

